# Some people have no brains....



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

get this one.. kind of a long story but ill make it short.. opening morning im sittin out in the woods and hear the fire dept sirens going off. im thinking someone had a heart attack out in the woods. come to find out, a guy was putting bait out behind his house and....the DNR was watching him and came to write him a ticket for illegal baiting.. this guy threw a fit!!! the DNR officer was a lady. anyways he told her to F-off :rant: and he headed back to his house. she told him to stop right there and he wouldnt. so she TASED HIM!!!!!!!! :SHOCKED: dropped him like a 10 pt buck right in his own yard!!!! the fire dept. had to come take the probs out of his neck.... what a moron!!!! he did get arrested for resisting... alot of action up here in the woods..


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Wiggler said:


> get this one.. kind of a long story but ill make it short.. opening morning im sittin out in the woods and hear the fire dept sirens going off. im thinking someone had a heart attack out in the woods. come to find out, a guy was putting bait out behind his house and....the DNR was watching him and came to write him a ticket for illegal baiting.. this guy threw a fit!!! the DNR officer was a lady. anyways he told her to F-off :rant: and he headed back to his house. she told him to stop right there and he wouldnt. so she TASED HIM!!!!!!!! :SHOCKED: dropped him like a 10 pt buck right in his own yard!!!! the fire dept. had to come take the probs out of his neck.... what a moron!!!! he did get arrested for resisting... alot of action up here in the woods..


THAT is AWESOME!!! Sucks for your hunt, but now everytime this guy thinks about 'bait' he's going to feel that jolt. Hilarious!!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

he wasnt hunting bye me... i just heard the fire engines take off and one of my buddies up here is the fire chief. ne_eye:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Good for him. Dam idiot!!!!!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Honestly that just made my day! :lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

LMBO ... that is too funny. And people wonder why CO's sometimes appear to be unpersonable and have an attitude.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Hahahahaha........


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Innnn the faaaaace!!!!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

hplayer13 said:


> Innnn the faaaaace!!!!


beet me to it.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

updates... i got the straight scoop on it from the fire chief up here. the guy was pretty big.. it took 2 sets of cuffs to lock him down. the state police shot him in the back with the taser and it didnt get through his coat, so he ran up and jabbed him in the neck with a taser.. boom!! dropped him, but the guy wouldnt give up. the other CO on the scene told the guy to shut up or they could take his new Chevy truck, his guns, and take his hunting away for 5 years.. and the guy wouldnt shut up. :gaga: i heard he was on a TC tv show talking about it last night.. keep an eye out.. this should be fun to watch. :lol:


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

FINALLY, SOME JUSTICE FOR ALL THE LEGAL HUNTERS OUT THERE! THEY SHOULDA HIT HIM IN THE JEWELS WITH THAT TAZER. GUARENTEED TO NEVER DO IT AGAIN!:yikes:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to know where and when the public auction is going to be for his stuff before he gets named Michigan's dumbest violator! I would love to mount his guns on my wall next to his article.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

Good thing he was'nt ol' Claude Dallas right. The folk hero from Idaho that was born in Luce County


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like the CO was trespassing. What business did she have being there in the first place? How did she know if he was actually baiting? I would have told her "F" off.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

petronius said:


> Sounds like the CO was trespassing. What business did she have being there in the first place? How did she know if he was actually baiting? I would have told her "F" off.


Sounds like a Master"bator". LOL


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I betcha he was shocked by her actions!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*word is... this guy and his girlfriend got into a big fight and SHE is the one that called the DNR to turn his butt in.... :lol: dont ever p-off the g/f before you go hunting... bad things can happen. :SHOCKED:*


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

petronius said:


> Sounds like the CO was trespassing. What business did she have being there in the first place? How did she know if he was actually baiting? I would have told her "F" off.


Ah....but it is legal for her to check that, even on private property. :sad:


----------



## 12G Slug (Nov 22, 2010)

i disagree with such use of force...yea the dude shouldnt be doing that, but damn taze the guy in the back?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

12G Slug said:


> i disagree with such use of force...yea the dude shouldnt be doing that, but damn taze the guy in the back?


If the hair brain was being belligerent and resisting ... what are the officers to do ... send him to a time out chair?:gaga:



petronius said:


> Sounds like the CO was trespassing. *What business did she have being there in the first place? *How did she know if he was actually baiting?


 Sounds like she was doing her job, that we all pay her to do.



petronius said:


> I would have told her "F" off.


And next year ... we'll all be laughing at you then. I'm guessing that's what you do to the police when they pull you over for speeding?:coolgleam


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Get em Ed!!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

petronius said:


> Sounds like the CO was trespassing. What business did she have being there in the first place? How did she know if he was actually baiting? I would have told her "F" off.


Obviously you have no clue to the kind of authority a conservation officer has. More than a state cop when it comes to violation of hunting laws. They don't even need a warrant. Sounds like he got what he deserved, and I'm dying to see some video footage of this A-wipe getting folded like a bad hand of cards.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Mister ED said:


> If the hair brain was being belligerent and resisting ... what are the officers to do ... send him to a time out chair?:gaga:
> 
> Sounds like she was doing her job, that we all pay her to do.
> 
> ...


 
Great response to these, well said.


----------



## rascal trophy fishing (Dec 3, 2008)

Anybody know or care that 50,000 volts of electricity into the body can and may KILL quite a few people out there? Or cause permanent injury? This is definitely an abusive act by the DNR officer, if she doesn't like someone walking away from her giving her the finger, then misuses her authority in this manner, she should be fired, imho. Don't give a hoot how much authority she has, or thinks she has. It's against what we as Americans have for constitutional rights and liberties, but then look where the TSA has taken homeland security of recent at our airports in illegal strip searches. You few need to get your jollies elsewhere at your own expense, you don't know the whole story, do ya?? When were YOU last tasered?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

rascal trophy fishing said:


> Anybody know or care that 50,000 volts of electricity into the body can and may KILL quite a few people out there? Or cause permanent injury? This is definitely an abusive act by the DNR officer, if she doesn't like someone walking away from her giving her the finger, then misuses her authority in this manner, she should be fired, imho. Don't give a hoot how much authority she has, or thinks she has. It's against what we as Americans have for constitutional rights and liberties, but then look where the TSA has taken homeland security of recent at our airports in illegal strip searches. You few need to get your jollies elsewhere at your own expense, you don't know the whole story, do ya?? When were YOU last tasered?




I hope you're not really serious about your post.......you sound like someone that's had one too many tickets in their life.......

This has nothing, nada, zilch, zero to do with the TSA....

After almost 30 years in law enforcement I can tell you she handled this legally, by the book and the perp will have his day in court.........that is his legal constitutional right...........

I commend her for her actions...........


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

rascal trophy fishing said:


> Obviously, you have never witnessed a tasering, nor read our US Constitution and Bill of Rights. You get jollies from people getting abused by the DNR on their private property? I don't know you except for some Weird Posts on some threads here, but, I truly feel sorry for you and your communist buddies that want to destroy this country. Maybe you should just move to Cuba, where the weather, politically, is favorable to you.


Actually Mr Trophy fishing ... I fully understand the Constitution and my Bill of Rights. And furthermore, when I break the law ... I fully expect that the DNR and/or other law enforcement to come onto my property if need be (If you had read Wiggler's update you'd have seen it was allegedly a State Police officer that did the tasering ... not that it makes any difference). 

As far as me getting my "jollies from people getting abused by the DNR on their private property" ... not at all. But I do think it is funnier than crap when people think they are above the law, resist law enforcement, and cry foul when action is taken.

As far as the rest of your statement ... Not really worth replying to. However, there are plenty of laws in this country ... some I agree with some I do not ... but I do not pick and chose the laws that I want to obey and those I want to break or ignore.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lmao what???? SO rtf your saying that they shouldn't of tazed the guy? Bull **** the guy got irate and walked away from an officer of the law heading towards his house who knows what he had in his house by the door. So she should of just let him get in side and come back out with a gun. Man if you believe that then you my friend are just plain mentally ill. They were called to the house because of a crime they did what they had to do to bad they didnt taze him more then once maybe then he would of learned that you cant walk away from an officer when they tell you to stop.


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, just wow. Scary what is actually going through some peoples heads (rascal).

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I should have stated above that that is what was sent to me in PM. And since it was not sent to 'my communist buddies' I figured I would make it known.

Don't really get it .... must be good advertising for a charter business or something.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*All i can say is .... WOW!!! :tdo12: Ed am i really a communist? I wasnt quite sure what i was... :SHOCKED: did i mention i liked to trap muskrats? :help: :evilsmile *


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Wiggler said:


> *word is... this guy and his girlfriend got into a big fight and SHE is the one that called the DNR to turn his butt in.... :lol: dont ever p-off the g/f before you go hunting... bad things can happen. :SHOCKED:*


 So it has been about 1 1/2 weeks. Did he tell the girlfriend to pack her bags and get the hell out? Sounds like this woman has a mean streak in her. I don't think I would ever trust her again. Lucky she didn't call the cops and say he hit her. Domestic violence means you lose your guns.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Mister ED said:


> I should have stated above that that is what was sent to me in PM. And since it was not sent to 'my communist buddies' I figured I would make it known.
> 
> Don't really get it .... must be good advertising for a charter business or something.


 Ah, I wouldn't worry about it. He can't be too pissed at you yet, he hasn't threatened to physically harm you. That is when you know he is REALLY pissed.


----------



## 12G Slug (Nov 22, 2010)

Mister ED said:


> If the hair brain was being belligerent and resisting ... what are the officers to do ... send him to a time out chair?:gaga:


considering it was on private land i can assume the officer had knowledge of his residence. a ticket in the mail and even a court date for the incident sure. but not tazed on his own land. something about that seems wrong to me, maybe its my way of thinking


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Interesting that a hunter got the tazer over a baitpile. If the guy would have been decent with the officer he would have got a ticket and it would have been over with. He had to "man up" and put himself in a position where he posed a threat ot the officer. That is where he crossed the line. Are officers supposed to fear someone because they are 6"9" and 400 pounds. The bigger they are the harder they fall. This will probably cost him more money and aggrivation now, mabey a little jail time too.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

The last time I was tasered was in Iraq. Guess what I was doing there? I was doing my part to help keep it possible for people like you too rant and rave about how bad you are treated here in the greatest nation on the planet. I guess some people just don't get how good they got it and think that the grass can always be greener. Oh well we are all allowed our own opinion no matter what others think. Wonder why??? Sorry I just started reading this a lil bit ago and had to respond. By the way I am fine after being tased and know from my training that it is very rare that someone will have any negative affects from being tased other than having a chapped ****. And my personal feeling about this is that if the officer had a reason to be there then it is justified by his own actions. I hope he does get some time in the poke for it. I would say that I hope he loses his hunting privleges but obviously he dosen't care about weather he is legally hunting or not. I bet his ol' lady got a good laugh at that, lol.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

12G Slug said:


> considering it was on private land i can assume the officer had knowledge of his residence. a ticket in the mail and even a court date for the incident sure. but not tazed on his own land. something about that seems wrong to me, maybe its my way of thinking


Last I'm posting on this thread ... 
You're absolutely correct something was wrong ... by the account posted here (and maybe not the total story) the dude broke the law and resisted. A mans (or womans) property is not a soverign nation/state for them to make up there own rules.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> After almost 30 years in law enforcement I can tell you she handled this legally, by the book and the perp will have his day in court.........that is his legal constitutional right...........
> 
> I commend her for her actions...........


As much as I hate to agree with Wally (cause he's jealous of firemen) he is absolutely 100% correct. :lol::lol::lol: J/K Wally


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Last I'm posting on this thread ...
> You're absolutely correct something was wrong ... by the account posted here (and maybe not the total story) the dude broke the law and resisted. A mans (or womans) property is not a soverign nation/state for them to make up there own rules.


:16suspect


----------



## bigmoekilla (Apr 1, 2010)

rascal trophy fishing said:


> Anybody know or care that 50,000 volts of electricity into the body can and may KILL quite a few people out there? Or cause permanent injury? When were YOU last tasered?


 The question is, when were you? Me, never. I don't resist arrest, or have any reason to be arrested. So why are YOU so defensive on this?


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not a lawyer, but it sounds like the use of force continuum was textbook. One step higher than what the threat is exhibiting. Not only that, but it was mentioned on here before, he could have been going for a gun. If it were me, I would be the one going home to my family. He wasn't tased for baiting, not too hard to assess that, he was tased for resisting. If he really was the size of Andre the giant, then even more reason. You can't be blinded by using general situational awareness, you don't live long by not assessing every situation as unique. Just think, if she actually shot him, people would be in uproar for not using less than lethal options, so what's an LEO to do? For the doubters, go back to your computer, treestand, or home and thank the state for giving us efficient public servants.

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The original postings by Wiggler made this event sound like a whole different thing than what it really was. It looked to me like it started as a lovers quarrel and the CO was intruding on his property at his house. Whit1 seems to have the most correct info on what happened. I don't have a problem with a CO doing their job, I've even called them myself when I saw a slob hunter shoot and wound a bear out of season and without a license.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Tazed for putting out illegal bait....HAHAHA I'm waiting for someone to get shot and killed next over this retarded ban....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

captjimtc said:


> Tazed for putting out illegal bait....HAHAHA I'm waiting for someone to get shot and killed next over this retarded ban....


No! That is not what happened and to even think so is doing the MDNR, Michigan State Police, and the officers involved an injustice.


----------

